# ADOPTED: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Needs Home!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099">The following e-mail was forwarded to me -

I do not know anything more about this dog other than what is given below. If you're interested in Rudy, please contact Village Vet Clinic in Pataskala, OH at 1-740-927-4159!

Pataskala, OH is about 20 miles east of Columbus.

Here is the e-mail: </span> * 



*Found a few weeks ago running loose on Route 310, Rudy, a male 6 month old black German Shepherd, is looking for his forever home. He has been vetted, neutered and beginning obedience has been started. He will need an indoor home, fenced yard or some type of regular exercise. He is very puppyish, friendly, intelligent and quite the handsome young boy.

If you know of anyone interested, please contact village Vet clinic in Pataskala 1-740-927-4159!*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

omg...look at that face!! I so love the black ones!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

What a little cutie!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

Look at that focus! He will be a great dog with a job!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

He's adorable!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

WOW! He's stunning!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

I keep coming back to look at Rudy...

I LOVE him


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

bumping Rudy to the top


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

does anyone have an update?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

bump for Rudy


----------



## TheLily (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

I can't get him out of my mind. I keep coming back multiple times a day to look at his picture. He's such a handsome boy! He looks like he's going to make one heck of a dog.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

bumping Rudy up


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

Does anyone have an update on this pup? I'm at work so can't call right now.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

bumping Rudy up


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

Wow what a looker................

We are about 30-40 mins from Pataskala ! If I didn't already have 3 !!!! Just what my dream dog is.............an all bk puppy !


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*



> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsWow what a looker................
> 
> We are about 30-40 mins from Pataskala ! If I didn't already have 3 !!!! Just what my dream dog is.............an all bk puppy !



You'd never even notice 1 more.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*



> Originally Posted By: Renoman
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsWow what a looker................
> ...



LOL, I wish.................
My wallet sure does noticed 3 in classes, 1 dog in 2 even !


----------



## mhina (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

This guy has been adopted...just called to make sure...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: PATASKALA, OH - "Rudy" - Young Boy Needs Home!*

That's great, thanks for calling ! Thought about it, but if they said, no, then I would have really wanted to step in ! I sent this link to my trainer & asked if this was the male GSD she was telling me about in class about 3 weeks ago, she said, yep ! She knows I love GSDs & all blacks, so she mentioned, I know of a all bk male pup needing a home !









I have a all bk adult we rescued, love him much, but he has issues & would have been nice to have a all bk pup to mold correctly.







Glad we saved our dear Shadow though, issues or not.


----------

